# How many patterns?!



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Okay color experts, how many patterns on this filly?! Her dam was a pregnant rescue by a friend of mine who just happens to have decently bred registered parents. I know I see frame and sabino? on the dam and possibly splashed white on the sire? The sire's registered name is Picture Perfect GQ and can be found on All Breed. Little Josie (the filly) is so flashy and fun though, I'm curious just how many patterns you guys see on her!





























Dam:




































Sire:


















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Well momma is definitely Frame overo, with plenty of splash there too. Baby has Frame overo, with some splash also. Daddy looks like a minimal white tobiano, maybe with some splash for all he excessive white on his face. 

All are absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sire is definitely not tobiano. He is Sabino. I'd say no splash.

dam is frame and sabino..maybe splash too. You'd have to test for it.

foal appears to be frame and sabino. You'd have to test for splash, could be yes, could be no.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I'm glad they're with the person they're with now. Momma has been bred relentlessly and when a few other people realized she was registered and had a half decent pedigree with that color, they all tripped over themselves to try and buy her. She'll never be bred again and neither will Josie unless she has a show career like her owner is planning! 

Yay for awesome people!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Nobody noticed mom has a light **** tail? ;P Mom is also rabicano.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bridgertrot said:


> Nobody noticed mom has a light **** tail? ;P Mom is also rabicano.


Nope! Pictures on my phone are too small. But I zoomed in and seen it now.

I love loudly marked paints. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Mom is without a doubt splash white I'm thinking frame too the patterning is a little irregular. The color has remained around the eyes so she is likely sabino and she is also rabicano. 

The filly is just like mom splash, frame, sabino. Splash likes to put white on the legs and frame likes to keep it off. It looks like splash and frame had a fight on her front legs.  I wonder if she inherited her mom's rabicano? Can't tell from the pics. 

The sire looks to be minimal splash and probably sabino as well. The tops of the stockings are smooth instead of jagged like sabino does. The blaze is pretty symmetrical so I can guesstimate sabino there or it could be the splash.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Mom is without a doubt rabicano, in person the roaning on her flanks is very obvious. I haven't seen any trace of it on the filly but she is still a VERY awkward color - she looks grulla but based on mom and dad, has to be black. 

Thanks guys! I thought I saw all three patterns but she's so loud with her patterns, it was more difficult for me to tell than it was mom and dad!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Frame is obvious due to the way the color is "framed" on the body, sabino due to the rough edges and the way the color stays around the eyes and the upper lip, and splash for the height of the white on the legs. 

Splash and frame are fighting about the white an color on the legs hence her interesting leg markings. Frame wants color on the legs and splash wants white.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What a gorgeous baby and informative thread! <3


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Agreed on frame, splash, and sabino. She might have rabicano too, but that will be easier to determine once she sheds her foal coat.

There's a small part of me that wants to test for tobiano just out of curiosity because of the large patches on her flanks. 

Either way, she is very flashy.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I kind of thought so to Poseidon. I thought the flank patch on the dam indicated a possibility of tobiano with sabino tattering the edges. My mare has blatant tobiano flank patches but again, the edges are tattered as she obviously has some form of overo happening with her blue eye and head white - I know she has splashed white, but would have to test for sabino or frame. She has so much white it's difficult to tell past there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

